# Fluval G6



## Quetzalcoatl (10 Dec 2011)

So, after a nerve wracking afternoon, and some savvy biding skills on Ebay, I am now the proud owner of a Fluval G6.   I had been on the hunt for a new filter for my 180ltr for some time, and was split between one of these and an FX5. Can anybody put my mind at ease and reassure me I`ve made the right decision?......Please....!
That bit of doubt in my mind lingers, and I`m  thinking maybe I should of gone for the FX5!! :?


----------



## Alastair (10 Dec 2011)

I own an fx5 too but What makes you think the fx5 would be a better choice? Obviously you'll get far more flow from the fx5 but in terms of filtration and looks the g6 wind hands down.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (10 Dec 2011)

Exactly my point Alastair. Flow, You understand my intentions with the inline stuff I plan on running. Concerned I`m going to suffer with inadequate flow. Am I going to have enough? It is one sexy ass filter though. Good price too!


----------



## Alastair (10 Dec 2011)

You could just get a cheapo powerhead off eBay to aid if so. I know the pump flow is 2460 litres an hour but actual flow is 1000l/h so your short in that sense, but just over 5 times flow. . However if your using the twin outflow in it that will help.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (11 Dec 2011)

God damn these impulse buys. I wanted to upgrade so I could do away with any power heads. I currently use a Koralia nano900 I wanted to reduce any equipment inside the tank? 
1000lph? With inline equipment it`s going to reduce flow further? I`m beginning to think I`ve made a bad choice here? You`d think that for the money these units cost they would of built a heater in there like the Eheims!


----------



## Alastair (11 Dec 2011)

It is a big drop on flow for the price and size but I know George farmer used one On his jungle scape which off the top of my head was a 120cm long tank. 
Maybe it's all the fancy tech stuff that reduces it do much. From 2460 to 1000l/h is over half flow loss. The fx5 is 2400 and  tested gave out just over 1900 litres per hour..(not rubbing it in honest ). I'm sure it will be fine mate.
Youve also got to think that you couldnt put your heater or inline diffuser on an fx5 with out down sizing the hose which would give you a good 60% flow reduction. 
How good a deal did you get it for? Oh and just out of curiosity what size are the hoses on it


----------



## Alastair (11 Dec 2011)

Or it could have been an fx5 he used I'm not too sure now come to think of it


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (11 Dec 2011)

Shhhhhh, but I`m a little unsure on this whole 10x flow gospel anyway! I am currently doing "ok" with my Eheim 2026 + AM1000, and nano900 powerhead. Growth isn`t super-spectacular, but everything is doing well and all plants shows signs of contentment with the pearling that I get? 

I won the bid for the best part of £160. Will be selling the 2026 to cover some of the cost, but I recieved a nice tax rebate this week so not going to feel the damage anyhow. Thanks HMRC..  

The seller did state that it doesn`t come with the original hoses. But they did say that they used 22mm. Presume that they mean 16/22mm? Won`t be setting up straight away, want to get the inline heater, and lilly pipes sorted first? Or sell it and get a FX5???


----------



## Alastair (11 Dec 2011)

Funnily enough I'm going to be taking off my fx5 soon. SWAP ha ha only kidding. Of your doing well with what you've got now, then I'm sure you'll be fine mate. If you get an fx5 you'll then have to either make your own reactor of have an internal diffuser as the internal diameter of the fx5 hose is 25mm. 
Will be interested to see what you think of it once it's up and running and if you stick with it. 

You'd have to double check the hose diameter then before buying but I think your right it may be 16mm


----------



## George Farmer (11 Dec 2011)

Hi,

I am currently running a G6 on my 275 litre. It's great. I have inline CO2 and no additional powerheads.

Circulation pattern and filter maintenance are more important than plain flow rate...

The 10x guideline is a basic good intro into the importance of circulation for beginners, but it's only a guideline.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (11 Dec 2011)

If ever I needed any reassurances, there it is?  Many thanks George. You have made me feel a lot more comfortable with the decision to go for the G6. I will keep you all posted when I have it set up!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (14 Dec 2011)

Recieved the G6 today. Looks really slick!  
Trouble is, it`s come with no media, and no pre filters!   Never thought to ask this question when bidding. Feel it is going to be a high additional cost to replace it all. Anybody know which pre filters to use there seem to be a few to choose from? Also can I just use my Ehfimech, and Substrat Pro from my Eheim?


----------



## Alastair (14 Dec 2011)

The only prefilters you should need are the filter floss cartridges I'd have thought. Then use substrate pro where the Fluval nodes would be. Best bet is to go on fluvals site and look at the set up for it on their mate


----------



## Matt Warner (14 Dec 2011)

Flow rate also depends on how heavily planted you want to have your tank. If you are having only a few low growing plants then you could get away with having less flow. If however you want a dense jungle of plants then you will need a lot of flow so that you can get the water flow through all of the plant mass. I have got an fx5 on my heavily planted 125l juwel rio and it is just the right amount of flow for the plant mass I have. I dont need any more flow from power heads etc. I do still have the juwel internal running too. The fx5 is the best thing I ever bought for my tank. Water is crystal clear and plant growth is out of this world.


----------

